# Solved: I can't print to Onenote 2013.



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to be able to print to Onenote 2013 through all my programs. I haven't done it in a while, as I only use it for Uni (printing lecture notes onto Onenote), except for the occasional steam receipt printing (which has been working until a few days ago).

I have no idea what's caused it, I have a feeling it may be Advanced System Care 7, which I have uninstalled already (after receiving a lot of adware programs installed on my computer).

Whenever I click print to Onenote 2013, it pops up in the printing queue, and that's it. Nothing happens in Onenote itself.
I've noticed that it appears offline in my "devices and Printers"appears offline in my "devices and Printers". This may be the reason why I can't print to it, but I have no idea how to turn it back on.

The only time I am successfully able to print is after I have uninstalled Office/Onenote, and then reinstalled, then using the 'print as image' option in Adobe Reader. However, this only lasts until I shut down. After that, it just remains in the Printing Queue indefinitely, until I either cancel or shutdown.

What I have tried:
1. Uninstalling Office 2013, restarting, reinstalling.
2. Uninstalling Onenote 2013 (alone), restarting, reinstalling.
3. Repair Office 2013
4. Tried turning off Printer Spooling in services, restarting, and printing (says I need to install a printer in order to print) as suggested here
5. Windows Update
6. Creating a new user account & Trying the guest account.

UPDATE:
Here's what it looks like when I print something. It will stay in the printing queue indefinitely until I cancel it. I'll leave it over-night just to see what will happen, but it's unlikely to print to Onenote 2013. It seems as though it's waiting for the Onenote device to become "ready" instead of "offline".

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I really need this for Uni, as this is how I take notes during lectures.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is OFFLINE then I do not think it is going to work.

OneNote needs to be online


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

True, it states clearly 'OFFLINE'


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

How do I turn it back to "online" or "Ready"?


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Nevermind, I solved it.

I didn't realise that I had the printer set to "offline", so I wasn't able to print to Onenote at all.

However, I am able to print with all my programs to OneNote, but with Adobe Reader, I have to print as image, instead of the usual print. I'm not sure why, but it's good enough.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> I have to print as image


Because PDF's are images!


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

In the past, for over a year, I've been printing it without that option enabled, but then suddenly a few days ago, it only works when I turn that option on. So it doesn't make much sense. Either way, I'm using Foxit PDF Reader now instead of Adobe, and it works there, without having to enable "print as image".


----------

